# Yongnuo Smart adapter question



## niels123 (Jun 30, 2018)

Attached is a picture of the Yongnuo Canon EF to Sony E Smart Adapter. Does anyone knows if it is possible to glue a filter adapter ring onto the part marked in red in the picture? I'd like to get this adapter if it is indeed possible so I can attach UV/ND/polarizer filters behind the EF lens


----------

